# Venison Neck Roast



## link (May 18, 2016)

I recently did a nice venison neck roast from last seasons hunt. This came out really good and did not last very long.

Started by rubbing the Roast with "Jeff's Rub" and letting it sit overnight in the fridge.













Rubbed and Ready.jpg



__ link
__ May 18, 2016






The next afternoon it went into my MES at 225° for about 4 hours (forgot to take a picture of it in the smoker). I used an A-Maze-N Tube and apple pellets. 

While waiting I realized I had some jalapeno peppers so I made up some poppers with cream cheese, various spices I had and crispy bacon (home made) and into the smoker as well.













Poppers while waiting.jpg



__ link
__ May 18, 2016






Here is the roast resting fresh out of the smoker. Go some nice color and bark on it.













Out of the smoker.jpg



__ link
__ May 18, 2016






All sliced up and ready for dinner. Served with the poppers and some fresh asparagus.













Sliced up.jpg



__ link
__ May 18, 2016






Thanks for looking

Link


----------



## fracwilt (May 19, 2016)

Looks good! I love some deer neck!


----------



## link (May 20, 2016)

Thanks, I was pretty happy with how it came out.


----------



## crazymoon (May 27, 2016)

L, Nice job on the neck ,it looks scrumptious !


----------



## bigdaddy1970 (Jul 26, 2016)

That looks great.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 26, 2016)

Not sure how I missed this! Glad it was bumped up! Nice smoke!

Points!


----------



## link (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks guys! I think I have one more roast left. May have to get it out of the freezer for this weekend.

Link


----------

